# JD 2030 inframe rebuild



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm going to do a motor rebuild this winter and I'm wondering where would be the best place to purchase a kit, I don't want any off shore stuff..

Thanks, Chris


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve used quite a few Reliance kits over the years. Just make sure you get the head gasket from Deere as you’ll be replacing the one from Reliance soon after anyway. Rest of the kit is fine head gaskets are crap.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on Reliance kits.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Well I don't have a dealer account so their site won't let me do anything, guess I'll search for a dealer... Thanks


----------

